# كيفية حساب استهلاك (اقتصاديات) الوقود لسيارتك حصرى ولاول مرة



## م.محمود جمال (24 مايو 2009)

الطريقة الأولى (استخدام عداد المسافة المقطوعة): 
1- إملاء خزان الوقود ملئ تام. وسجل قيمة عداد المسافة (كم)

2- عند الحاجة بعد ذلك لملئ السيارة بالوقود, أملئ السيارة ملئ تام وسجل مقدار الوقود المضاف.ثم سجل القراءة الجديدة لعدد المسافة. والآن بعد توفر قراءتين للعدد يمكن حساب استهلاك الوقود. 

3- احسب المسافة المقطوعة عن طريق طرح القراءة السابقة من قراءة العداد الجديدة. 

4- أقسم مقدار المسافة المقطوعة على عدد اللترات التي ملئت الخزان. النتيجة هي مقدار استهلاك الوقود مقدر كم/ لتر. 
مثال
*عند ملئ الخزان فى المرة الاولى كانت قراءة العداد 32.645 كيلومتر

* في المرة الثانية عند ملئ الخزان, كانت قراءة العداد 33.001 كيلومتر. 

*ومقدار الوقود لملئ الخزان 40لتر

اذا المسافه المقطوعة تساوى 33.001 ناقص 32.645 تساوي 356 كيلومتر. 

*اذا استهلاك الوقود 356 مقسومة على 40 لتر 

يعطي 7.12 كم/ لتر وهو استهلاك الوقود


----------



## م.محمود جمال (24 مايو 2009)

الطريقة الثانية (استخدام عداد مسافة الرحلة):
1- أملء خزان الوقود ملئ تام وأجعل قراءة عدد مسافة الرحلة صفر. 
2- عند الحاجة بعد ذلك لملء الخزان بالوقود. أملئ الخزان ملئ تام, وسجل مقدار الوقود المضاف. سجل مقدار المسافة المقطوعة من عداد مسافة الرحلة.
3- بقسمة عدد الكيلومترات المقطوعة على عدد اللترات المستخدمة لملئ الخزان تعطي كمية استهلاك الوقود خلال مسافة السواقة.

مثال:
في حالة أنه تم إضافة 40 لتر لملء الخزان, والمسافة المسجلة على عداد مسافة الرحلة 412 كيلومتر.
412 كيلومتر مقسومة على 40 لتر يعطي 10.3 كيلو/ لتر. 

استهلاك الوقود هو 10.3 كم/ لتر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 مايو 2009)

وماذا اذا كان هناك ازدحام وفترة انتظار اشارات المرور او كان الطريق وعر ومرتفعات .

طبعا قطع المسافة داخل المدينة هي مختلفة خارج المدينة .

هل هناك طرق اخرى لقياس نسبة استهلاك الوقود ؟

البغدادي


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (25 مايو 2009)

من سؤال مشرفنا العزيز اعتقد بأنه يوجد قيود باستخدام هذه الطرق مهندس محمود 
ولكن اشكرك علي الطريقه مهندسنا الغالي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> وماذا اذا كان هناك ازدحام وفترة انتظار اشارات المرور او كان الطريق وعر ومرتفعات .
> 
> طبعا قطع المسافة داخل المدينة هي مختلفة خارج المدينة .
> 
> ...


 


احمد الغرباوي قال:


> من سؤال مشرفنا العزيز اعتقد بأنه يوجد قيود باستخدام هذه الطرق مهندس محمود
> ولكن اشكرك علي الطريقه مهندسنا الغالي


 

طريقة تقريبية .. ولكن حتى وإن أختلفت السرعات سواءً داخل المدن
او على الطرق السريعة..او غيرها .. فإن القيمة الناتجة هي معدل الإستهلاك ..

السيارات الحديثة .. بعضها تعطيك الناتج مباشرة.. على مؤشر في اللوحة dashboard

وبعضها توضح التغير لحظيا على مؤشر معدل إستهلاك الوقود..​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ايضا عن طريق اجهزة التشخيص بواسطة ال current data
يمكن معرفة ما اذا كان معدل الاستهلاك عالى عن طريق مدة الحقن Injection Duration 
وفى هذه الحالة ينبغى مراعاة اذا ما كان التكييف او الاضاءة وغيرها من الملحقات تعمل ام لا


----------



## calimero (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا كتيرر


----------



## دعيج (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررا لك


----------



## lameey (30 ديسمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعاله وبركاته 000شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع القيم00هنالك عده عوامل تؤثر على صرفيات الوقود منها اولا0حجم المحرك 0 ثانيا0الظرف التي تعمل به السياره مثلا ارتفاع او انخفاض السياره عن مستوى سطح البحر0 ثالثا0مدى صلاحيه البخاخات0 رابعا0فلتر الهواء0 خامسا0 مدى صلاحيه باقى الحساسات المسئوله عن صرفيات الوقود وكذلك درجه حراره المحرك التي تلعب دور كبيرفي صرفيات الوقود هذا بلاضافه الى ماذكرمن قبل الاخوه المشتركين كما هنالك عده اسباب او اسباب كثيره لها علاقه في صرفيات الوقود0000 ارجو قد ساهمت ولو بجزءبسيط في هذا الموضوع00تقبلوا تحياتي000اخوكم طارق حسن محمد00من العراق


----------



## سمير شربك (2 يناير 2010)

هذه الطريقة تقربية وتنحصر على الطرق العامة والمسافات المديدة والطويلة 
أما في الأزدحام وضمن المدن فهذا يختلف كليا 
فمثلا سيارة كيا ريو اوتوماتيك ضمن المدينة تصرف 140 كم كل 20 لتر تقريبا 
وعلى طريق السفر 220 كم كا 20 لتر تقريبا 
وأيضا المصروف يختلف حسب العمر الزمني لأستهلاك السيارة 
والمشاكل الفنية الموجودة بها من حرق زيت ارتفاع حرارة وسخ فلتر الهواء انسداد العادم البخاخات 
ونفس الأمر ينطبق على السيارات العاملة على المازوت


----------

